# Yawning pictures



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Post picures of your tiels yawing. Can post other birds along with tiels but try to stick with tiels.

Here is my only ever yawing tiel pic.










I also got one of lilly but thats posted in offtopic sections with all my budgie pics.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

those yawn pictures are priceless  they look so cute, I don't think I have caught a yawning picture yet


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe!! That's such a cute photo!! Yawning photos eh? I do love these and you asked for it...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea they are Hilarious....lol to funny


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

For a bit of yawning on command, tickle their ears, gets my guys everytime (especially Bailee).  Most of those pics are natural yawns though.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh my. Beautiful pics. What a laugh i had. Second last one is wicket.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

The last one is that a little bit of carrot on Cookies face? Had a bite to eat and now I am tired...hehe  funny tiels they are amusing aren't they.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> For a bit of yawning on command, tickle their ears, gets my guys everytime (especially Bailee).  Most of those pics are natural yawns though.



LOL- yup- gets Baby everytime...no pics yet...at work now///


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> The last one is that a little bit of carrot on Cookies face?


It's a little bit of something or other.  She always used to get food stuck all over her face.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Hugs and slush had food on there faces for a while. Slowly they kept them clean. Some times they get died a little orange or so but if they eat the fruits in there seeds thet then get seed stuck to there beaks. Always hard to keep a small beak clean


----------

